# New Responsive theme for UGBodybuilding



## mugzy (Oct 5, 2015)

Over 50% of our users are visiting UGBB on a mobile device. Tapatalk can be an issue and it seems nobody is interested in using the mobile theme hence I hired a very capable person to code the current theme to be responsive. What that means is the new skin will offer a true responsive design layout that scales images and repositions page elements on site pages in a responsive manner as needed, to provide the site the best display results on tablets and smartphones, along with the standard desktop browser display you are used to. 

 If you are on a desktop you should see no difference. Yes tapatalk will still be available and well as the mobile theme. 

 If you find any bugs or uncover any issues please post them here so that we may get them fixed.


 Thanks
 admin


----------



## Milo (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice. It's already good to me but improvements are always nice.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for caring!
Look forward to it.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks admin. I hope it works better on my Palm III after the changes.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 5, 2015)

It is now active...


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 5, 2015)

admin said:


> It is now active...



Sure is lol, didn't realize I needed to change the settings. Like it better already.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2015)

It's not scaling for me. Layout is like the responsive but I still have to zoom in and out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2015)

Going to have to try this out...


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2015)

I fear change


----------



## bsw5 (Oct 6, 2015)

I just changed over to it and I like it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok it's working now. Thanks admin.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 6, 2015)

The old mobile theme default has been disabled. All members regardless of the viewing device should be seeing UGBB in its responsive style.

Please click around, look at threads, profiles, pm's, etc and post here is you find anything that needs to be fixed.

Also would like to hear opinions.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool, even Chatbox works on that theme!


----------



## Milo (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't know if this is for everyone else also, but I can only hit the New Posts button once. After that clicking it won't do anything and I have to reload the whole forum by going through my bookmarks. Usually I just keep the forum open and hit New Posts  when I want to see new posts.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 6, 2015)

Like it.....


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 6, 2015)

NFL Pick'em doesn't allow to see weekly results or leaderboard.  Only showing summary and letting you pick your teams for the week... at least for me.  Tried it a few different times now.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 6, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> NFL Pick'em doesn't allow to see weekly results or leaderboard.  Only showing summary and letting you pick your teams for the week... at least for me.  Tried it a few different times now.



I see what you are talking about, we will have to fix that.


----------



## Dex (Oct 6, 2015)

I keep getting error messages after I post like it didn't go through. But then I check and it was posted. Feels like an iOS update fail.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 6, 2015)

We get rep points for finding flaws right? Haha.  Haven't seen much else as of yet.  Will poke around a bit on different devices to see if I can find any others.


----------



## Milo (Oct 6, 2015)

Dex said:


> I keep getting error messages after I post like it didn't go through. But then I check and it was posted. Feels like an iOS update fail.



Also had this. Asked if I was sure I wanted to leave page. After saying yes it showed my message posted.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2015)

Milo said:


> Also had this. Asked if I was sure I wanted to leave page. After saying yes it showed my message posted.



I've encountered this periodically on the web based interface as well, so don't think its an iOS issue.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 8, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> NFL Pick'em doesn't allow to see weekly results or leaderboard.  Only showing summary and letting you pick your teams for the week... at least for me.  Tried it a few different times now.



Has this been fixed?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 8, 2015)

Chatbox gets really screwed up whenever jol posts... That's probably his problem though lol


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 8, 2015)

admin said:


> Has this been fixed?



Not for me.  When I previously clicked on the NFL pick'em it used to have a new sub-bar underneath the main bar.  That no longer displays.  If you want I can take some screenshots, not sure the best way to describe it.


----------



## Magical (Oct 8, 2015)

On IOS I find the screen jumps up and down, may be caused from the chatbox


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 8, 2015)

Magical said:


> On IOS I find the screen jumps up and down, may be caused from the chatbox


I have the same problem.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 9, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Not for me.  When I previously clicked on the NFL pick'em it used to have a new sub-bar underneath the main bar.  That no longer displays.  If you want I can take some screenshots, not sure the best way to describe it.



Screens would help a lot. 

I can see the sub bar on on desktop however not on my IPAD.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 9, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Not for me.  When I previously clicked on the NFL pick'em it used to have a new sub-bar underneath the main bar.  That no longer displays.  If you want I can take some screenshots, not sure the best way to describe it.



Also which device and OS are you using?


----------



## Jimster135 (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks good to me good job


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry I fell off the planet a bit and couldn't get you the screen grabs, but as stated in the PM, it has been fixed by adding the additional navigation bar.


----------

